# Clarification on 20610/20550



## lbpeterson (Jun 7, 2012)

I need to ask your help in clarifying this procedure.  

Example 1:  Pt seen for arthritis in both shoulders, provider decides to perform arthrocentesis of both shoulders.

               Do you bill 1. 20610 x 2 units
                               2. 20610 w/ modifier 50

Example 2:  Pt seen for plantar fasciitis in both feet and rotator cuff issue in both shoulders, provider decides to perform injections in both feet and both shoulders.

              Do you bill 1. 20550 x 4 units
                              2. 20550 x 2 units w/ modifier 50

Thanks for any feedback you can give.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 7, 2012)

lbpeterson said:


> I need to ask your help in clarifying this procedure.
> 
> Example 1:  Pt seen for arthritis in both shoulders, provider decides to perform arthrocentesis of both shoulders.
> 
> ...



It depends on the payer - some may want you to use the 50 modifier, and some may want separate line items with LT and RT modifiers - it's unlikely that they will accept it with 2 units (or 4). 

As for the 4 units - I'd either report it as 20550/LT, 20550/RT, 20550/LT59, 20550/RT59; or 20550/50, 20550/5059, depending on the payer's preference - you'll need to send records, because you will probably get a denial, no matter how you bill it. Hope that helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 7, 2012)

correct me if I am wrong but I do not have my CPT book with me, But doesn't the description of the 20550 state tendon sheath(s)?   As in it is a multiple code that can be billed as one line one unit?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 7, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> correct me if I am wrong but I do not have my CPT book with me, But doesn't the description of the 20550 state tendon sheath(s)?   As in it is a multiple code that can be billed as one line one unit?



Close...
Injection(s), single tendon sheath, or ligament, aponeurosis (eg, plantar "fascia")

You're probably thinking of 20552 - Injections(s), single or multiple trigger point(s), 1 or 2 muscle(s)

I thought the same thing when I first read the post...


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah I knew there was an S in there somewhere!  I have never had a provider give more than 1 in a setting, I am still curious as to whether you can.  But I agree after you look at for a bit it seems so.


----------



## lbpeterson (Jun 7, 2012)

The payer I'm concerned with is Medicare.  In the CPT under 20610 there is a (50) icon which says use modifier 50 to report bilateral.  This makes me think that you should not be billing 20610 w/ 2 units, but 20610 w/ 50.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jun 7, 2012)

lbpeterson said:


> The payer I'm concerned with is Medicare.  In the CPT under 20610 there is a (50) icon which says use modifier 50 to report bilateral.  This makes me think that you should not be billing 20610 w/ 2 units, but 20610 w/ 50.



You are correct - do double your charge amount, though, or you'll be underpaid.


----------



## Lindseywingate1990 (Jun 11, 2012)

we use 20610-RT 20610-59-LT on out injections but i agree it all depends on the payors!


----------

